# ADA AS Amazonia = Yellow Water



## Nano Jake (5 Sep 2008)

I recently setup my new 60x30x35 opti with AS Amazonia, problem is the water is really yellow.

I know this is normal but I have been doing 50% Wc's for the last 7 days and its still yellow....  


Jake.


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2008)

It lasted nearly a month for me first time round, the second time I bunged a bag of purigen in my filter and it has been crystal clear ever since. 
Well worth the money mate.


----------



## Nano Jake (5 Sep 2008)

So with the Purigen Yellow water was non existent?


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2008)

Yeah the water was like crystal. you still need to keep up the water changes though.


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Sep 2008)

I noticed the same thing - got up the first morning and I could see the water was yellow from across the room.

I put the bag of carbon that came with my Tetra filter (which I hadn't planned on using) in the filter, that cleared it up too. I haven't tried purigen yet - hopefully by the time my carbon's exhausted the yellow won't be such a problem.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## zig (5 Sep 2008)

Carbon clears it up in a day or two.


----------

